# I'm new, and Computerdyslexic!



## Computerdyslexic (Feb 4, 2011)

I am extremely computer challenged and just read in the "Welcome" that this is a group of _gadget enthusiasts_. Please don't hate me for this question--I really need the answer. How do I access my email on my Kindle 3? I know I have two addys: [email protected] kindle.com as well as the "free" addy. I can't even open either. I also haven't been able to find an answer I can make work by Gogling my question. I really need moron instructions. Tanks to anyone who takes pitty on me and offers an answer.
Computerdyslexic


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

If you mean  - how  do you access the files  sent  via  email-I believe they just  show up  when you bring  up your  home page.


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

Just a guess here...are you sure you have spelled your address/log-in info/password correctly?


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Remember, the email address associated with your Kindle is not a true email account. It is only for getting documents to your Kindle. It is not like Gmail, or Hotmail where you can go in and send and receive messages.
So, what are you trying to do with your Kindle email address?


----------



## Computerdyslexic (Feb 4, 2011)

I sent a PDF book to [email protected]  I haven't figured out what to highlight and press to get to the  book, now allegedly somewhere on my Kindle.
Computerdyslexic


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

It should have arrived just like if you had ordered it from Amazon over Whispernet.  If it hasn't, you did something wrong.  Either you mistyped the email address or you didn't attach the pdf to the email.  At least those are the mistakes that come to my mind readily.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Did you  turn  on  your  wireless?    I  just  did it myself and  it  showed up on my  Home Page..


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ElaineOK said:


> It should have arrived just like if you had ordered it from Amazon over Whispernet. If it hasn't, you did something wrong. Either you mistyped the email address or you didn't attach the pdf to the email. At least those are the mistakes that come to my mind readily.
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, OK


If it's a PDF and you want it converted. . .you have to put the word 'convert' in the subject line of the email.

Make sure you're sending it to the correct address for the Kindle it's going too.

Be sure you're sending from an email address you've white-listed. If not, it'll disappear into the ether never to be seen again.

Oh, and make sure you've turned the Kindle's wireless on.


----------



## Computerdyslexic (Feb 4, 2011)

OK, I am still floundering and intent upon solving my problem of getting this PDF file to my Kindle.  I hooked up my Kindle to my computer and the screen says: USB Drive Mode  If you want to read or shop.....eject your Kindle from your computer.  I can't get out of this screen.  Not by the 5 way square pad or the forward or backward tabs.  I found the file on my computer and sent it to my Kindle which is called "E" drive on my computer.  I can't find the file with the Menu or Home buttons.  The menu screen has a grayed out selection for "View Downloading Items' and I can't click it.  My email where I have sent the file to my Kindle email didn't bounce!  Why can't I get out of the screen that appears when I hook up the Kindle to the computer?  I am so frustrated!!!  It is awful to be stupid, but at least I know I am!
Computerdyslexic


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Computerdyslexic said:


> OK, I am still floundering and intent upon solving my problem of getting this PDF file to my Kindle. I hooked up my Kindle to my computer and the screen says: USB Drive Mode If you want to read or shop.....eject your Kindle from your computer. I can't get out of this screen. Not by the 5 way square pad or the forward or backward tabs.


You don't want to. . . .it's just acting as a drive. 


> I found the file on my computer and sent it to my Kindle which is called "E" drive on my computer. I can't find the file with the Menu or Home buttons.


You need to use your file explorer to open the E drive to see the folders on the Kindle. Drag and drop the file into the "documents" folder.


> The menu screen has a grayed out selection for "View Downloading Items' and I can't click it.


You are NOT downloading. . .you're just copying a file.


> My email where I have sent the file to my Kindle email didn't bounce!


You don't use the email address when you're loading files by physically connecting the kindle to the computer.


> Why can't I get out of the screen that appears when I hook up the Kindle to the computer? I am so frustrated!!! It is awful to be stupid, but at least I know I am!


Once you've transferred the file, you use your computer's eject function. Usually there's an icon in the system tray or you may do it via 'my computer'. The key is you want to 'safely remove' the Kindle before you unplug it. Once it says safe to remove, just unplug the Kindle. Your kindle will go back to a sleep picture.


----------



## Computerdyslexic (Feb 4, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!  Whoever wrote, "You are NOT downloading. . .you're just copying a file." jogged something in my brain and I was finally able to copy the PDF file to my Kindle.  It now appears along with other books I have in Home.  The PDF I wanted is a book published by a member of a forum I participate on.  It is for faceblind people, more correctly called Prosopagnosia.  We have a problem in a specific area of our brains where facial recognition takes place.  We see faces like anyone else, but after we move away from the person and meet them another time, we are unable or very handicapped in recognizing that face.  If you want to understand more just Google the words face blind , faceblind or prosopagnosia.  Anyway, this member published her book with LuLu and it is available in paperback or as a PDF file.  It is now on my Kindle and I am going to read it!  I am so relieved I am crying.  I am slightly on the autism scale as a person with Asperger Syndrome.  AS is the mildest form of autism and I am on the mildest end of the AS scale.. I am a retired RN and have two Master's Degrees so I can learn and kept a responsible job all my life.  However, I see everything in a very concrete fashion.  Once I get the right stimulus my brain "gets" the point.  This won't be the last dumb problem I will have with my Kindle, but you very kind folks who answered my plea have helped me through today.
THANK YOU!
Computerdyslexic


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Computerdyslexic,

Reading through the tread, it seems that you have managed to transfer your book using the cable. Did you ever get it working using email? Do you want to get it working that way? 

Post back if you still want help with this way of getting books to your Kindle and we'll help further.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

One thing to make sure the email works, you have to setup the email address that you are sending the pdf from as a permitted email address in your "manage my kindle" area on amazon.com.


----------



## Computerdyslexic (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you.  I still can't do anything with email on my Kindle and I am now going to try to manage it.


----------



## Computerdyslexic (Feb 4, 2011)

Morf aand Wynef--

Thanks, I have made one small step and now can send email with an attachment to my Kindle.  I would like to be able to read my email on my Kidle--I believe that is possible.  I can't sent a text only emial to my Kindle and I don't know why.  Also, I have no idea how to access my computer email from my Kindle.


----------



## Computerdyslexic (Feb 4, 2011)

Oops--meant Waynep!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Reading email on Kindle is an entirely different thing than using the kindle's email address to send content to it.

To read email you have to use the browser which can be found via the menu button.  The bottom selection is 'experimental'.  Click that -- it will prompt you to turn on wireless if it's not already on -- and go to your email web site.  Note that some work better than others, and none are going to provide as good an experience as you get on a computer.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

OK, the first thing you need to understand is that the Kindle email addresses ([email protected] and [email protected]) are only there to allow you to send documents to your Kindle. You do this by attaching the document to an email. The only thing that actually reaches your kindle is the document, the email itself never gets there so this is why your text email didn't get displayed.

If the attachment you send is one of the supported types (there's a list on the Amazon website but it includes things like Word documents) then the Amazon servers convert it to a Kindle book on the way through - automagically, if you like! If it's a PDF they won't convert it (because the Kindle supports PDF files), but as Ann pointed out, if you put "Convert" as the email title it will convert. This can be useful because sometimes a converted PDF is more readable on the Kindle (sometimes it's less readable, you just have to try it and find out).

The reason for there being two email addresses is because the Kindle.com one will always deliver the document - even if you are connected by a mobile phone connection (3g/Edge etc - assuming you have a 3G Kindle). However, because this costs Amazon money (they pay for the "phone call" to send the document, if you like) they will charge a small amount to the credit card registered on your Amazon account for doing it.

If you use the free.kindle.com address, the document will only be delivered when you have a wifi connection, and since this doesn't cost Amazon to send it they don't charge you for it.

I wouldn't give your Kindle email addresses out to other people either, they are of no use for sending emails to you and you can incur charges (although you have to authorise people to be able to send to them).

So, to summarise, the Kindle email addresses are ONLY for sending documents to your Kindle. Not for any other email use. How to do email on your Kindle? Read on for my next post...


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Ann responded while I was typing, and said more or less what I was going to say about emails on the Kindle.

The key thing is that it depends whether your current email service is a browser based one (eg gmail, hotmail) or if it's one that uses a mail client on your PC (Outlook, Outlook Express, Windows Mail etc) (referred to in techy speak as "POP3" mail).

If it's browser based, then Ann is correct. Use the browser built into the Kindle. It is rather messy, and really does depend a lot on the particular mail service.

If it's POP3 mail - simple answer is forget it, I'm afraid. There's no easy way of reading POP3 email on a Kindle. There are ways of doing it if you're prepared to work at it - the mail2web website is one way (http://www.mail2web.com/) - but it's not straightforward and will only let you see new emails not ones you've already received on your PC.

The only other approach is to get an address for one of the web email services (I believe gmail is reasonably easy to use on the Kindle) but that will mean having two email addresses of course.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Morf said:


> If it's POP3 mail - simple answer is forget it, I'm afraid. There's no easy way of reading POP3 email on a Kindle. There are ways of doing it if you're prepared to work at it - the mail2web website is one way (http://www.mail2web.com/) - but it's not straightforward and will only let you see new emails not ones you've already received on your PC.


Well. . . . maybe "forget it" is too strong. Many services nowadays, even if POP3, also have web based clients. . . I have email addresses via comcast and netsolutions . . . I can set them both up to come to my computer via outlook or another computer based email program. But I can also view them on their web sites. So, generally, it depends.  I will note that, if they are set up to come into a computer based program, and that program is set to delete them from the server once downloaded, you won't be able to see anything 'old' . . .as Morf said.


----------



## Computerdyslexic (Feb 4, 2011)

I want to access my email on my Kindle just because it is a challenge to me.  I'm not big into cell phones and use only a prepaid account on which I make and receive calls only.  Not even any texts.  However, I have a nice netbook I can use while traveling.

Next barrier to overcome:  So I went to the internet and typed in my email address.  All I get is a screen from my isp.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

What I would suggest is start by finding out how to get to your email *on your PC* using your web browser only. As Ann said, there may well be a browser page you can use to get to your email.

Let's assume your email address is [email protected] Firstly, try and find the mail page for your ISP this may well be something like mail.myisp.com - try that, you'll hopefully get a logon page, if that doesn't work try www.myisp.com and look for a link saying "mail" or "email".

You'll then need to logon with account (Computerdyslexic in my example) and password (hope you know this already!) and then you'll see your mail.

Once you've got this working on your PC you can try the same think on the Kindle. You may find that it works, however it may be that the page needs something that the Kindle browser doesn't support (it's described as "experimental" for a reason!).

If you're struggling, let us know who your ISP is (but don't post your whole email address for obvious reasons) and we'll see if anybody is using the same ISP can advise.


----------



## Computerdyslexic (Feb 4, 2011)

The references to POP3 and g-mail rang a bell, so I checked my "servers" tab and my incoming mail on POP3 is pop.gmail.com.  This is too confusing for me!  Also, I am not very thumb dexterous because I have never texted.  I have come to the conclusion that I am happy with getting my mail from my netbook if I am away from home and I have decided to drop the quest for reading my email on my Kindle.  I am so satisfied to be able to send files to my Kindle because I can get books in PDF if they are cheaper than MOBI.  Thanks to all who answered my questions and offered suggestions.  I think that if Amazon Kindle wants to compete with cell phones for receiving email, they will probably devise a simpler method.  The tab for "experimental" supports my theory.

Gratefully, Computerdyslexic


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Ah, now gmail we can actually do on the Kindle if you want to try it!

Go to the browser, and in the address bar enter:

*m.gmail.com*

This takes you to the mobile site which will allow you to log in from your kindle. The Username is the first part of your email address (the bit before @gmail.com) and the password you know (I hope).

You'll then see gmail on your kindle. It's pretty small, so I hope you've got good eyesight, and it's hard work to navigate - but all websites are like that on the kindle.

If you find it worth using - even only as an emergency - then go to the login page again (sign out then type m.gmail.com in the browser bar) and choose menu...bookmark this page to save it as a bookmark (favourite). Menu...bookmarks will take you to a list of your bookmarks.


----------

